# I think you should watch this



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

got this from another music forum. Count me in with the people that loved this. Even if you never watched an Idol show on TV (this is slightly different), it doesn't matter. The guy is amazing and unassuming.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA&mode=related&search=


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Absolutely wonderful voice. Hope he rises to where he deserves to be. On stage. Great. :bow:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Wow,..., how could this talent have remained hidden for so long?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I seen that on the gear page too...that guy is amazing


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have to say it...I was moved. Had no idea what he was singing but...WOW!...Incredible. I hope he reaches his dream. He certainly deserves it.:bow:


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

That is Pavarotti's signature song, Nessun Dorma. You should find a copy to download. It has a children's choir in the middle section. It's beautiful music, even if there was no vocals.

A few years back Pavorotti was sick and could't appear on a televised program, can't recall if it was Grammys or War Child benefit. Aretha Franklin stood in for him and just nailed the whole song. Amazing.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

if you like this sort of music...


search "Andrea Bocelli"...simply AMAZING!!!!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

WOW...

What a voice...


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Unbelievable talent......thanks very much for sharing. The wife loves Opera and she's bawling like a newborn at the moment. Me, I know nothing about it but that man can sing.......


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He ended up winning that contest. I assume we will here more from him in the future. He will be headed for some recording studio.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> He ended up winning that contest. I assume we will here more from him in the future. He will be headed for some recording studio.


I think he's probably headed to the dentist first 

Great voice but I'm shure it's hard to market someone that has a grill like that.


----------

